# Fox Launch Pro vs Launch Enduro Knee Pads



## osbaldo (Sep 9, 2014)

I bought some Fox Launch Pro Knee pads which just arrived this morning, however I am doubting myself and wonder if I should have gotten some Launch Enduro knee pads. I ride mostly rocky terrain, which has some large rocks and smaller rocks (normally where I get injured). I mainly ride XC/Trail (not sure which of the two). I want the best balance of protection with the best level of pedaling comfort. I also sometimes bruise the side of the knee with the top tube.

At this point I am not interested in other models. I tried the Pro pads and they felt hindering, however they are not broken in and have not ridden in them.

I want to avoid using the pro pads and realize that I don't like them and not be able to return them since I have used them.

What upsets me is that yesterday I washed out going down hill in an area composed of a lot of rocks, I was nto going super fast, but faster than what I should have. If only the pads had arrived a day earlier.

Updated: Fox Launch Pro kneepads review - BikeRadar USA

Fox Launch Enduro knee pads review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I haven't used the Launch Enduros, but I have been using the Launch Pros for a few seasons and I don't find they affect my pedaling any more than the soft shell pads I have used (661 Veggie).


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

If you're getting mainly impact injuries, then the harder shell of the Pro is an advantage. The Launch is more for sliding and grazing type incidents.
That said, the kneepad you wear is better than the one you don't.
I find the Launch to be very comfortable, even on 3hr rides.


----------



## osbaldo (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks, that is the info I was looking for. I am mainly wanted to know if the Launch Pros are comfortable while pedaling. The type of injuries that I am concerned about are the impact injuries.

Nordie boy, when you say "I find the Launch to be very comfortable, even on 3hr rides.", did you mean the Launch Enduro or Launch Pro?


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

If its rocky id go with the Launch Pros.
I have the Launch Enduro but the elbow pads and padding is minimal,maybe 10mm neoprene,ok to stop gravel rash and the odd knock but I dont think they would help much on a rocky fall!!.

I have 661 Rage knee pads but if I had to choose 1 of those you mentioned id go with the Pros,I need more protection for my knees and I want the side protection,I bruise my knees on the toptube as well.

They will free up after a few rides.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

osbaldo said:


> thanks, that is the info I was looking for. I am mainly wanted to know if the Launch Pros are comfortable while pedaling. The type of injuries that I am concerned about are the impact injuries.
> 
> Nordie boy, when you say "I find the Launch to be very comfortable, even on 3hr rides.", did you mean the Launch Enduro or Launch Pro?


Enduro.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

You might be better served with the Dainese Trail Skins given the pedaling efficiency, side protection which should reduce knee to bar bruising, and the larger/thicker padding. 

If you're stuck with the Launch Pro then keep wearing them till they are broke in an reassess. Otherwise, sell them on Pinkbike or Craigslist while they are still clean. 

I have the Launch Enduro knees on order because I want something light for summer and casual riding and the elbows I bought last month feel great. I have the Kali Aazis knee/shin guards for harder riding. It's nice to have two sets of guards that can be used for different trails.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I bought the enduros without seeing them in person just based off of reviews. Massive mistake. They're glorified knee warmers. They offer zero protection from rock impacts. I found out the hard way. If you're going hella fast on smooth terrain I get them as they'll protect you from sliding / grazing but if your terrain is rocky forget them. I recommend the IXS Flow instead.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have the IXS Cleavers and they are great. Abit bulky, get abit sweaty on the climbs, but thats well forgotten as there is plenty of breeze happening once you get up to speed.
Also you can release the lower velcro strap to get more air flow.
Untested crash wise (really soft crash, not a test) but they feel solid, look solid, and don't move around while pedaling.
Only took me about a 30min climb and a few adjustments to find that sweet spot of comfort. Straps too tight and they cut off circulation, and also restrict movement. Back it off a touch and its sweet.

A touch pricey at $130AUD odd.

In the end, I'd rather be a touch hot and sweaty for the ride up, and feel well protected from knees to shins on the rocky descents.
I didn't want to go the glorified padded knee warmer..

There is also the Dagger, which doesnt have shin protection, which would be lighter and more breezy.

I am considering a pair of Dainese Trail Skins (from reviews, feedback, and whats written on here) for longer, XC-trail-climbing based rides where I know the Cleavers would be overkill.


----------

